# Hornets select Noah Vonleh #9 + P.J Hairston #26



## Diable

We drop down two spots for Hairston and picked up #55 from Miami. At #45 we are drafting right. We apparently took Dwight Powell 6'11" from Stanford while ESPN was not giving a crap.

I can not complain at all about either pick. Vonleh was a good value and Hairston is a huge need. Both will probably contribute heavily for us. No idea about Powell.


----------



## R-Star

I think Vonleh will be a nice NBA player. Not a star, but a viable guy where in a few years no one questions him as a quality starter.


----------



## UD40

Good draft for Charlotte. Two guys that can score and help spread the floor, allowing Jefferson & Kemba to work.


----------



## Diable

https://twitter.com/GwashburnGlobe/status/482374282472091648

Apparently we sold Semaj Christenson to the Thunder, so that means we didn't keep either of the second round picks. We got the pick from Miami as part of the trade we did with them.


----------



## BobStackhouse42

This is the way this franchise always drafts. They want players who can come right in and fill a need rather than having to wait a few years for guys to develop. They are old school in that way.


----------



## Bogg

BobStackhouse42 said:


> This is the way this franchise always drafts. They want players who can come right in and fill a need rather than having to wait a few years for guys to develop. They are old school in that way.


Isn't Vonleh considered more than a bit of a project? If Charlotte was simply interested in a plug-and-play guy who was going to contribute immediately, it's hard to argue that they'd pick anyone other than McDermott.


----------



## roux

Curious to see who emerges between Vonlah and Zeller in this rotation.


----------



## BlakeJesus

It's a pretty quality big rotation anyways, Jefferson/Zeller/Vonleh is one of the better big man rotations this team has seen in recent history. 

I do think PJ Hairston can play right away for this team, but I don't view that as him having a particularly low ceiling either.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

A lot of young talent on this team - they'll definitely be back in the playoffs again next year.

Kemba Walker...Gary Neal
Gerald Henderson...P.J. Hairston
Michael Kidd-Gilchrist...Jeff Taylor
Cody Zeller...Noah Vonleh
Al Jefferson...Bismack Biyombo


----------



## Bogg

Damian Necronamous said:


> A lot of young talent on this team - they'll definitely be back in the playoffs again next year.
> 
> Kemba Walker...Gary Neal
> Gerald Henderson...P.J. Hairston
> Michael Kidd-Gilchrist...Jeff Taylor
> Cody Zeller...Noah Vonleh
> Al Jefferson...Bismack Biyombo


They've got a lot of cap space and Jordan made noise about a big addition. Let's see where they're at in 2 weeks, I think they'll be one of the top players for Luol Deng and that McRoberts will be back.


----------



## Diable

Damian Necronamous said:


> A lot of young talent on this team - they'll definitely be back in the playoffs again next year.
> 
> Kemba Walker...Gary Neal
> Gerald Henderson...P.J. Hairston
> Michael Kidd-Gilchrist...Jeff Taylor
> Cody Zeller...Noah Vonleh
> Al Jefferson...Bismack Biyombo


Gary Neal isn't backing up anyone at the point. That's an absurdity. He'd probably have difficulty playing the point at the Y. We got to find at least one competent point guard in Free Agency or elsewhere.


----------



## BobStackhouse42

Bogg said:


> Isn't Vonleh considered more than a bit of a project? If Charlotte was simply interested in a plug-and-play guy who was going to contribute immediately, it's hard to argue that they'd pick anyone other than McDermott.


Vonleh is more nba ready than McDermott. Look at physical characteristics and not just age.


----------



## BobStackhouse42

Diable said:


> Gary Neal isn't backing up anyone at the point. That's an absurdity. He'd probably have difficulty playing the point at the Y. We got to find at least one competent point guard in Free Agency or elsewhere.


Kemba Walker also isn't a point guard at all. McRoberts was the team's best passer last year.


----------



## BobStackhouse42

A guy like Shaun Livingston would look good on this team starting at the pg on offense but guarding sgs.


----------



## Porn Player

Dwight Powell reminds me a little of the Plumlee brothers. Top tier athleticism and size.


----------



## Bogg

BobStackhouse42 said:


> Vonleh is more nba ready than McDermott. Look at physical characteristics and not just age.


Not so sure of that. The probability of McDermott _not_ being a good floor spacer right away is pretty low. That kind of guy could play big minutes for Charlotte right away. Vonleh? Yea, he's got the body for it, but he and Al will get in each other's way on the block and he'll have to become a much higher-volume outside shooter to make up for it.


----------



## BobStackhouse42

Bogg said:


> Not so sure of that. The probability of McDermott _not_ being a good floor spacer right away is pretty low. That kind of guy could play big minutes for Charlotte right away. Vonleh? Yea, he's got the body for it, but he and Al will get in each other's way on the block and he'll have to become a much higher-volume outside shooter to make up for it.


Vonleh will space the floor and block shots with his length immediately. The rest of the game is what he needs to improve.


----------



## Bogg

BobStackhouse42 said:


> Vonleh will space the floor and block shots with his length immediately. The rest of the game is what he needs to improve.


Vonleh will be able to protect the rim, which is important because Charlotte's only shot blocker prior to the draft was Biyombo, and he and Al can't play at the same time on offense. However, they already have a serviceable big man rotation, and if you assume that Zeller and Biyombo get incrementally better next year things would have been okay there. Their perimeter shooting is just a mess though, unless Hairston really works out.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/485960175841341440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/485961079042736129


----------



## 29380

*P.J. Hairston’s agent is not certified — and that's a problem
*


----------



## Diable

http://www.nba.com/hornets/hornets-recall-noah-vonleh-fort-wayne-mad-ants

A few days ago we finally brought him up from the D league and Vonleh has finally gotten out on the floor a bit. He looked pretty good in Toronto last night, probably got about 10 minute. Didn't do much in the box score, but I liked his size and mobility on defense.


----------



## Najee

I never cared for the selection of Noah Vonleh. Charlotte has selected too many power forwards with lottery picks (including one from Indiana) in recent years and still are waiting for them to pan out. Personally, I would have traded the pick to Orlando for Arron Afflalo because the Hornets need an all-around perimeter player who could knock down a jump shot.

As for PJ Hairston, he's another player I thought was shaky. My hope would have been for Duke's Rodney Hood to end up at the No. 26 spot, but in reality I would have made a trade with the No. 26 pick and a player to move up in the Nos. 15-20 range. In addition, I would have pursued Luol Deng in free agency.


----------

